# rough opening for glass block



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, I got my rough opening to the brick of the house and needed help with determining what size of glass block is needed. I want to purchase a window already done and that’s all I need to do is mortar it in. I’m not building a frame I’m placing the glass block window on the rough opening brick. The opening is 24" X 42.5". Where can I get a custom sized window built and shipped cheap? Lowes is over 200 dollars and I think that’s to much... Please help! Thanks!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Good luck. When you say "custom" or "pre-built" you usually don't follow that with the word cheap. Regardless if you think $200 is too much, that's on the cheap side already.


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Angus, Thanks for the support! If you actually would have answered at least one of my questions and not have wasted my time with your negative post then I could have been thankful 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I guess it's all in how YOU read a post. I didn't intend for anything to be negative although that's how _you _took it. Perhaps if the "good luck" was at the end instead of the beginning it would have changed the "tone" of the text. 
I was _trying _to be informative. I said anything custom or pre-built will be more expensive than if you were to build the window yourself with individual blocks.
I also was informing you that the $200 Lowes price is already on the low side.
How much more information was I suppose to give you? Perhaps I should apologize that I cannot lead you to a less than $200 custom built glass block window to fit your exact standards?
OK, then. I'm sorry.
I wish you luck on finding the right solution to your situation.

(I hope that was a more positive read for you)

On a side note, lemme try to explain something to the DIYers asking questions out there. I see, on occasion, that the comments from the pros are taken as negative. I assure your, they're not meant to be (most of the time). The pros that you are asking questions to are answering them free of charge, on their own time without any compensation. It's not like this is even advertising for me or my company. I work 6 days a week, up to 12 hours per day. So when I take the time to try to answer some of the questions on here, chances are I've already put in a full days work. Maybe I'm just about to help my daughter with her homework or maybe take the dogs for a walk or etc....so sometimes my (or the other guys answering questions) answers may seem trite. I don't mean them to be. I'm trying to get the answer across as quickly as possible. I'm not a computer geek and I don't type 75WPM. Please don't be offended that the answer is not exactly what you're expecting all the time. Try to see the forest through the trees. If an answer you receive doesn't make sense, try to just ask for further explanation instead of assuming we're trying to be demeaning. Since you can't hear me talk, you have to do a little guessing about my tone via reading. That's not always easy but since you're getting free advise, try to keep each comment in context, K?
Now on my 1 day off, I need to get back to the honey-do list.....


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Angus, Im gussing I have taken your post the wrong way then "My appoligies!" Its just that im looking for help or helpfull links ect. mabe a place that is cheap and does good work on the net or something like that, not a post thats telling me in lame terms "looks like your screwed". I do appreciate the help that is recieved from people who do help others as I would post an answer to someones post if I knew the answer. Thanks!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Chad,

No harm, no foul.

I don't know where you are located. Maybe try some local supply houses. I truly believe they're the best kept secret to home owners. With the advent of the big box stores, I find that supply houses are a lot more accepting of the general public than they used to be. I know all that I deal with will also sell to anybody. You may not get the same discount as I do but it's an option. You could even say you're a handyman or you flip houses in order to get contractor pricing. Some check on your credentials, most don't. 
Other than that, let Google be your friend. I find quite a few deals myself that way.


----------

